# Sleep and Dreams > General Dream Discussion >  >  The Lucid Dreaming Workshop

## Summerlander

Hi!

I'm currently reading a few books and one of them is Stephen LaBerge's _Exploring The World of Lucid Dreaming_.  I found an exercise there whereby practitioners of the phase can create a workshop with useful tools and helpers (I prefer to call them counsellors).

Anyway, the idea is to use the phase workshop in order to problem-solve, be creative and improve as a person in general.  In fact, the workshop can be used for so many things that may or may not benefit you in waking life.  I've come up with one which may serve as an example and inspire you to create your own:



The more you visit this mind construct in the phase, the more you can improve it.  You can always add to it!  Notice how I've picked specific characters for each of the rooms.  They are who I think represent each of the rooms best in my mind.

You can also use the workshop to launch into your adventures.  It could be your metaphysical base!  Like a space station!  Have fun!   :wink2:

----------


## Linkzelda

That's pretty creative, I like the idea. I think I would feel more controlling of my dreams if I could just organize them that way. And to have a person who can be your guide in the solutions room seems to be more compact where you can just believe that they will be in there, instead of doing the whole "110% confidence that they will be there when I turn around" mentality.

Thanks for the visual!  :smiley: 

And the personalities room, man you don't know how much I want to see different parts of myself and talk to them...instead of forcing myself to have Dissociative Identity Disorder/MPD :p


I suddenly have an interest for using this room as a way for me to access things my subconscious picks up during the day that I'm not aware off. Like the supercomputer in that picture, which would be my library I guess.


Then the scanners here would be my "Nexus" to going to different worlds.... just like how the characters in Code Lyoko go to different sectors. Jeremy from Lyoko could transport me anywhere I want to be.

The Nightmare room could have The Sorrow from Metal Gear Solid 3 as a DC to access my nightmares (he was a medium for contacting souls between reality and spirtual life)


The personalities room could have Shinobu Sensui as my guide (He had Multiple personalities as his way to hide from the complex of sinning and not being punished for doing so; he was this Hero guy who killed demons because they were bad, but ended up finding that humans were torturing demons as well, which messed up his schema of right and wrong).



Eva and The Joy from MGS3 could be my Dream Guides for the Solutions and even the Practical Room. Since most prominent figures I meet in my dreams are blondes anyway  :tongue2: 







Holy hell...this is inspiring!!! Thanks for the small boost in getting me to be more serious with LDing and managing it with college  :tongue2: 


By the way, do you mind me printing this out? I just want to use this for personal reasons.  :smiley:

----------


## Summerlander

I don't mind if you print it at all!  I'm glad this inspired you.  Feel free to personalise your own workshop with your ideal guides.  By the way, you may find that your supercomputer can do far more that you imagine.  It may lead you to consider amazing perspectives that you otherwise would not consider.  Awareness and skill can be greatly improved! Have fun!

----------

